# Van Norman 22L,  on ebay



## Reeltor (Apr 23, 2017)

eBay notified me of this 22L with a pretty low buy it now price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-NORMAN-...471419?hash=item33ccfd19fb:g:j90AAOSw5UZY-Qqv


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 23, 2017)

Boy am I glad I don't have room for those two. They would be so tempting at that price.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 23, 2017)

Thinking....

Daryl
MN


----------



## scwhite (Apr 23, 2017)

T Bredehoft said:


> Boy am I glad I don't have room for those two. They would be so tempting at that price.


That's a real work horse


----------



## Reeltor (Apr 23, 2017)

T Bredehoft said:


> Boy am I glad I don't have room for those two. They would be so tempting at that price.



I'd be in trouble if I was within a short drive of Ohio   Show up with a trailer and make a low-ball cash offer---you never know what the seller's bottom line is until  you try to buy it.


----------



## Superburban (Apr 23, 2017)

Thats a good price. A gear box for the cutter beats changing belts. The capability of being able to change from a horizontal, to a vertical, and anywhere in between, is a big plus. But you give up the ability for a quill feed (the knee is your only up/down).

Looks to use the Van Norman collets, not the NMTB50 like a lot of other 22's. Also is a 22LU, with the universal table (can be rotated), Never quite found a reason for rotating it. If considering, keep in mind it has two motors, the 2HP one on the top, for the cutter head, and another 1&1/2 to 2 HP in  the base, that powers the table/knee. Also has a sump in the base for a coolant system, It appears that this one was not ordered with the pump but would not take much to add the pump, and a screen where the plates is for the return to the sump.

I love mine, the mill is more then strong enough to do anything most hobbyists will ever need. Mine easily handled boring out a small block mopar engine.


----------



## Old junk (Apr 23, 2017)

Reeltor said:


> I'd be in trouble if I was within a short drive of Ohio   Show up with a trailer and make a low-ball cash offer---you never know what the seller's bottom line is until  you try to buy it.


5 Benjamin's,trailer and ability to move it same day would get it.


----------



## scwhite (Apr 23, 2017)

Superburban said:


> Thats a good price. A gear box for the cutter beats changing belts. The capability of being able to change from a horizontal, to a vertical, and anywhere in between, is a big plus. But you give up the ability for a quill feed (the knee is your only up/down).
> 
> Looks to use the Van Norman collets, not the NMTB50 like a lot of other 22's. Also is a 22LU, with the universal table (can be rotated), Never quite found a reason for rotating it. If considering, keep in mind it has two motors, the 2HP one on the top, for the cutter head, and another 1&1/2 to 2 HP in  the base, that powers the table/knee. Also has a sump in the base for a coolant system, It appears that this one was not ordered with the pump but would not take much to add the pump, and a screen where the plates is for the return to the sump.
> 
> I love mine, the mill is more then strong enough to do anything most hobbyists will ever need. Mine easily handled boring out a small block mopar engine.


The rotating table gives you the ability to cut a  helical gears 
Or a long twist on a spiritual. 
     You will need the gear drive and the  universal indexing head and tail Stock .


----------



## Superburban (Apr 23, 2017)

scwhite said:


> The rotating table gives you the ability to cut a  helical gears
> Or a long twist on a spiritual.
> You will need the gear drive and the  universal indexing head and tail Stock .



I'm just not grasping it. Turn the table 10 degrees, and you now have X axis 80 degrees to the Y axis. You could cut two sides of a triangle, but it could still be done by how you mount the workpiece on the table. I can visualize being able to make special cuts with the cutter head in the horizontal position. But even that does not seem like it would be worth the hassle. I guess I need to give it a lot more thought.

The universal Dividing head can cut spirals easily with a standard milling machine.


----------



## Reeltor (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, you can cut spirals with the dividing head on a standard machine  BUT you cannot cut Helical Gears without the work set at an angle to the mill cutter.  You either need a Universal Mill table or a Universal Right Angle Attachment that you can set at the necessary angle.   I bought the attachment for my VanNorman but I think cutting a heavy gear with it would be problematical loosing the rigidity that is part and parcel of the horizontal mill.

I found this on YouTube, a guy in Canada cutting a gear for a diesel engine.


----------



## scwhite (Apr 24, 2017)

Superburban said:


> I'm just not grasping it. Turn the table 10 degrees, and you now have X axis 80 degrees to the Y axis. You could cut two sides of a triangle, but it could still be done by how you mount the workpiece on the table. I can visualize being able to make special cuts with the cutter head in the horizontal position. But even that does not seem like it would be worth the hassle. I guess I need to give it a lot more thought.
> 
> The universal Dividing head can cut spirals easily with a standard milling machine.


Yep you need to think about it more 
It can get to be a very complicated set up


----------



## scwhite (Apr 24, 2017)

Superburban said:


> I'm just not grasping it. Turn the table 10 degrees, and you now have X axis 80 degrees to the Y axis. You could cut two sides of a triangle, but it could still be done by how you mount the workpiece on the table. I can visualize being able to make special cuts with the cutter head in the horizontal position. But even that does not seem like it would be worth the hassle. I guess I need to give it a lot more thought.
> 
> The universal Dividing head can cut spirals easily with a standard milling machine.


A  helical gear is a  triangle wrapped around the   Cylinder  there are many deferent ones


----------



## scwhite (Apr 24, 2017)

Reeltor said:


> Yes, you can cut spirals with the dividing head on a standard machine  BUT you cannot cut Helical Gears without the work set at an angle to the mill cutter.  You either need a Universal Mill table or a Universal Right Angle Attachment that you can set at the necessary angle.   I bought the attachment for my VanNorman but I think cutting a heavy gear with it would be problematical loosing the rigidity that is part and parcel of the horizontal mill.
> 
> I found this on YouTube, a guy in Canada cutting a gear for a diesel engine.


I have cut some helical gears with this complet setup
On a  Cincinnati  milacron universal  horazontil  mill
It is a big set up and a good experience .
    We had all of the books with the dividing head
Which really helped out .


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 24, 2017)

If I byed it get in big trouble, the wifes been bellyacheing about the things ive been getting just to get the planer set up and the RPC needed to run the shop. Id love to have it tho , perfect size , plenty of power and very useful from a time when machines were built to last. But being unable to pick it up myself the cost would double for shipping. Even so I asked for shipping cost.


----------



## scwhite (Apr 24, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> If I byed it get in big trouble, the wifes been bellyacheing about the things ive been getting just to get the planer set up and the RPC needed to run the shop. Id love to have it tho , perfect size , plenty of power and very useful from a time when machines were built to last. But being unable to pick it up myself the cost would double for shipping. Even so I asked for shipping cost.


        Happy Wife Happy Life


----------



## MrFixIt (Jun 16, 2017)

scwhite said:


> Happy Wife Happy Life



Good reason not to marry an unhappy person.


----------

